# Navigation Question



## loki2566 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just ordered a Clubman S and am wondering about the navigation. It looks like the same set up as the IDRIVE in my 335 coupe; does anyone know if it is basically the same thing or something totally different? If anyone has any information as to the functions of the system, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

loki2566 said:


> Just ordered a Clubman S and am wondering about the navigation. It looks like the same set up as the IDRIVE in my 335 coupe; does anyone know if it is basically the same thing or something totally different? If anyone has any information as to the functions of the system, it would be greatly appreciated.


I have navigation in my R56 MCS. It functions a lot like Idrive did in my E61.

Unfortunately, it's not particularly intuitive. When comparing it to my E46 touring with navigation or my wife's Honda Odyssey, the Mini is a distant third.

Things I do like however:
1. Toggle between phone/map/radio with one button.
2. Realtime traffic alerts - actually helps me plan my way home some days.
3. Voice recognition
4. Answer/hang-up with toggle
5. "perspective" look for map is cool


----------



## loki2566 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the information. From my research, I kind of figured it was like I-Drive. Appreciate your help.


----------

